# How to install resilient channel on ceiling



## Bcoleman6 (Jan 17, 2008)

In an effort to sound proof our new media room I am installing resilient channel and have a few questions. 

1. The web has provided me with conflicting information (what a surprise) concerning the install direction on a ceiling. On a wall I know the channels are perpendicular to the framing and assumed the same is true on the ceiling until I found a couple sites showing the channel installed directly under the floor joist running with the joist. Which way is correct? Either way I know you must not screw the drywall into the joists.
2. If the channel is perpendicular to the joists then which way do you run the drywall? Perpendicular to the channel or to the joists.
3. rc-1 with 5/8" drywall, assuming perpendicular channel install, 16" OC or 24" OC? Joist are 16" OC.
4. Type 1-1/4" type W screws for channel. What type of screws for the drywall into the channel? 1" drywall screws?

Sorry for the long posts I am just unable to find good directions on the web. Lots of sites that want to sell it, but few that say how to install it.

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

The idea of installing resilient channel is to minimize rock to framing contact, so running it parallel attached to each joist would be counterproductive. Install it perpindicular to each joist, and I'd definately suggest 16" centers, not 24".

Run the drywall as though the resilient is the framing...Forget the actual framing is there.

Your drywall screws should be long enough to go through the rock and penetrate 3 threads through the resilient channel, but not long enough to go into the framing. A common mistake installers make is drawing the rock up tight to the framing by running a screw (often accidentally) into a joist at the intersection of the joist and the channel...Thereby smashing the channel. Self-tapping screws are not necessary.


----------

